# Taylor made joint from nothing



## Diagaro

So the other day I got a nice spot of weed handed to me and had no rolling papers. What do!
Well I went to Macky D's and took a straw, broke the weed up on a piece of paper and funneled it down the straw wit the paper torn off one end. When full I packed it like a cigarette after removing the straw and twisted the ends up, the thing was about 6 inches long. Wet the papaer to retard the paper burning faster than the weed and Been getting high for about 4 days now ( I am a lightweight and smoke very little.
There ya have it home made Taylor made joint without having to sacrifice a Taylor made cigarette!


----------



## riseagainst

why not just eat it


----------



## riseagainst

nomnomnom


----------



## wokofshame

omg great idea, heres another,, if you have honey it works great as glue for your DIY joint paper also it tastes good when burning


----------



## Heron

it's really funny you post this because i always wondered if this was possible but never had to test it.


----------



## the ginger

from what i hear the bible works well too but i haven't tried it before (joint made from the bible that is


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam

Bible works good. I keep a new testament in my pack for rolling up snipes when I'm hurting. For the record, eating it doesn't work nearly as well if you can't heat activate it. That's why people go through all the effort of making bud butter and baking treats.


----------



## Rambler

You guys dont smoke weed to often do you?


----------



## stove

Wow you went through a lot of effort to roll a joint. I applaud the ingenuity...but next time just find an empty can and punch a few holes in it eh?


----------



## Diagaro

I hate smoking out a popcan. I'd rather not smoke anything if thats my only option.


----------



## Myechtatel

MURT said:


> omg great idea, heres another,, if you have honey it works great as glue for your DIY joint paper also it tastes good when burning


 
You're not supposed to smoke honey. I was at a pipe shop and asked the guy about putting honey in the pipe (because the pipe was indian crafted and kinda rough or something like that i dont even remember). he said not to because it crystalizes in your throat or some shit and does something bad. sorry i can't remember just google it. i did and it turned out to be true. no, im not high i just can't remember this particular story that well. haha


----------



## Nagrom

Diagaro said:


> I hate smoking out a popcan. I'd rather not smoke anything if thats my only option.



agreed i smoked out of popcand and used tin foil when i was in middle school and it killed my lungs, not fun at all. 

and ill have to try the staw thing, sound simple enough


----------



## crazy john

the ginger said:


> from what i hear the bible works well too but i haven't tried it before (joint made from the bible that is


hell yeah, holy rollin is great if your held up in a hotel room for the night and got no paper. or just stop int your local church/headshop, sit in a pew, pretend to read about jesus doin some crazy whiteboy shit, and sneak the back page. id recomend the backpage cuz its blank, and the word of god isnt good for your lungs.


----------



## DaisyDoom

Myechtatel said:


> You're not supposed to smoke honey. I was at a pipe shop and asked the guy about putting honey in the pipe (because the pipe was indian crafted and kinda rough or something like that i dont even remember). he said not to because it crystalizes in your throat or some shit and does something bad. sorry i can't remember just google it. i did and it turned out to be true. no, im not high i just can't remember this particular story that well. haha


 Smoking anything is bad for you....if this is true, I don't think the amount you put on the paper is enough to do much. I can't imagine it being worse than shit people already smoke.


----------



## 24HourRoger

Myechtatel your an idiot BTW, people have been smoking honey in this way for decades, don't believe everything some dickhead minimum wage burnout tells you . . .


----------



## acrata4ever

yep the bible gideons is free in every hotel (it prevents suicide) tampon paper works but tastes funny. in florida i roll cigars with banana leaves very tasty. i think bidi leaves are some kind of mahogany. we have mahogany trees here but i havent tried it yet. newspaper also works crumple it first.


----------



## bicycle

the bible i smoked years ago released strange green / blue glow. im not sure if that was good 
honey works wonderful to glue blunts etc.
Best is to not smoke anything at all tho.


----------



## pigpen

riseagainst said:


> why not just eat it



you need to eat a looot of weed for this to work. hash is best for eating. or just make pot butter, it's extremely easy, look it up.

also something about when you eat it, your stomach converts the delta-9 thc into delta-11 thc and it gives you more of a body high that will last much longer than when smoked and does a more effective job of bringing out the hallucinogenic properties. and yes weed is a mild hallucinogen, when used in high enough doses and not used every day.


----------



## acrata4ever

cloudsreflectthesun said:


> the bible i smoked years ago released strange green / blue glow. im not sure if that was good
> 
> no dont smoke the ink if im in a hotel i cut all the blank parts out theres only a few usable parts. i think making your own rice paper is possible but ive never done it.


----------



## crazy john

pigpen said:


> you need to eat a looot of weed for this to work. hash is best for eating. or just make pot butter, it's extremely easy, look it up.
> 
> also something about when you eat it, your stomach converts the delta-9 thc into delta-11 thc and it gives you more of a body high that will last much longer than when smoked and does a more effective job of bringing out the hallucinogenic properties. and yes weed is a mild hallucinogen, when used in high enough doses and not used every day.


pot butter is definatley the way to go. i love smokeing it, but the cannabutter provides a nice buzz and is really relaxing. plus you can put it on toast or cook with it. whatever your into


----------



## steelcitybrew

This budder is way better to smoke than ever smoking it the regular way or eating it!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Budder

I got a buddy who makes it regularly


----------



## pigpen

steelcitybrew said:


> This budder is way better to smoke than ever smoking it the regular way or eating it!
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Budder
> 
> I got a buddy who makes it regularly



aka hash oil. this shit is amazing, i'm about to smoke some right now


----------



## Cardboard

<img src="http://a4.l3-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/7/405e1ff6cff0d2acf2536cf094b81843/l.jpg">
most epic joint I ever rolled, accidentally (ie not realizing "the end" on the end until it was rolled). Some page from an la weekly, on the beach in mexico.


----------



## Xavierr

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Waterfall-Bong

One cap can last forever, bottles are obviously replaceable.


----------



## CooperBoo

fuck yeah. gonna start packin straws round now.


----------

